

Swiss university launches Human Brain Project - frank_boyd
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/swiss-university-launches-human-brain-project

======
frank_boyd
Link to the project's site:
[https://www.humanbrainproject.eu/](https://www.humanbrainproject.eu/)

